# Celebrity Boxing on good ol' FOX



## MisterMike (Aug 13, 2004)

Anyone catch that last night? Wow was that funny. Horshack vs. Screech, Minut Bold(sp) vs. the "Fridge" William Perry.

Oh and Joey Buttafuoco vs. some wrestling chick...

I had tears in my eyes.....


----------



## PeachMonkey (Aug 13, 2004)

The celebrity boxing shows make me sad, more than anything else.  They remind me of the continuing decline both of a sport that I love, and of mainstream entertainment itself


----------



## Marginal (Aug 18, 2004)

It'd be a bit more entertaining if they didn't set up obvious mismatches. One celeb's always pushing 60 while the other's in their 20-30's. Watching that old lady ice skater's head snap backwards due to Harding's punches just made me wince.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 22, 2004)

That was a bad show..all the fights were faker then pro wrestling.


----------



## Zepp (Aug 23, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Anyone catch that last night? Wow was that funny. Horshack vs. Screech, Minut Bold(sp) vs. the "Fridge" William Perry.
> 
> Oh and Joey Buttafuoco vs. some wrestling chick...



Did FOX air that again?  I remember that from like 2 years ago.  Wow, they must have been desperate for something to go up against the Olympics.


----------

